# Bush Snails



## Ray (Dec 5, 2014)

A few months ago, I picked up a small Rex begonia to give some year-round color to a terrarium. What a mistake that was. I found that the thing must have brought in some bush snails, as I have not seen them anywhere else for a very long time.

For those of who not familiar with the little so-and-so's, they are tiny, black snails that can devour orchids, and they are not attracted to slug and snail bait, making them hard to eliminate. About the only efective poison is Measurol, which is a controlled application pesticides in many states. So...

I did a little bit of experimenting, and put 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon leaf oil in a quart of isopropyl alcohol, and sprayed the entire terrarium.

No damage to any plant in there, and no more snails!!!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Ray and please share that on the OI forum. I know that newer guy (David) was having a horrible time with them.


----------



## ALToronto (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a horrible time with them on my living walls. Problem is, they don't come out too often, at least not when the lights are on. How can I get rid of them if I can't spray them directly?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 5, 2014)

What percent was the alcohol?
Did you spray lighty or drench?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2014)

cool..... nail 'em. does it work for thrip? mealybugs?


----------



## abax (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonderful! Any alternative to Measurol and full hazmat suit is deeply
appreciated. Did you use plain rubbing alcohol from the drugstore? I have
an applicator's license and Measurol really works, but I hate using it. Yeah,
drench or spray?

What made you think of cinnamon leaf oil anyways?


----------



## troy (Dec 6, 2014)

Abax are you branch 2 or three


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2014)

Troy, I don't understand the question. In KY any tree nursery owner/employee has to take a test to get an applicator's license. You
either have one based on the test or you don't. Is the branch 2 or 3
based on CA regulations? CA's regulations are quite strict.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 7, 2014)

I can't comment on its effectiveness against bush snails, but cinnamon extract spray is one of the tools in my anti-fungal and anti-bacterial regimen. But, as a word of caution, if you're spraying the leaves, do some tests first on a patch of leaves.

I've not had issues with any orchids, but I've killed or nearly killed other plants with this stuff. Just the over spray from spraying down the orchids did heavy damage to some of my tillandsias (and other bromeliads) and killed a sensitive mimosa plant.


----------



## Ray (Dec 7, 2014)

I used 1/4 teaspoon in a quart of 70% isopropanol. I sprayed (not drenched) the plants and the sidewalls of the terrarium where I saw the little bastards.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 5, 2015)

I hate those snails. They do so much damage on the roots but they are all too common when I buy orchids. The pots are just loaded with those little snails.

Using alcohol would not be an option for me as I would have to drench or pour the liquid into the pot where the bush snails live.
Spraying on top of the mix won't do anything.

I usually hand pick them when I see them. Potato, carrots, cucumber slice all work well to attract them. The thing is it's rather tedious job and I was afraid if potato might carry some virus that might infect orchids. so I stopped doing this.
From now on, I just repot the newly purchased orchids when bush snails are found. This will eliminate the great majority of them.


----------

